# Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles



## Mouse (Mar 27, 2014)

EEEEEEK!!  

At the risk of sounding like the biggest geek in all of geek town. COWA-FREAKING-BUNGA, dudes! http://www.fangirlish.com/cowabunga-watch-the-new-trailer-for-teenage-mutant-ninja-turtles-starring-megan-fox/ … 

I am a huge TMNT fan. I love Michelangelo and gotta say... bit sad at how he appears in this trailer. Not liking the weird noses so much. But... TMNT film!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh, dear, a huge dilemma. I hate the whole remake-frenzy, and I adore the original TMNT movies, but on the other hand -- TMNT film! 

Not liking the weird faces, no, not at all. But...


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 27, 2014)

Sorry, I never, ever got them. Perhaps I was just slightly out generationally...


----------



## Mouse (Mar 27, 2014)

It's definitely my generation. I had all the toys, the clothes, everything.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 27, 2014)

Mouse said:


> It's definitely my generation. I had all the toys, the clothes, everything.



The terrapins?


----------



## Mouse (Mar 27, 2014)

No, wasn't that stupid!


----------



## Mouse (Mar 27, 2014)

Lookit:







Me and bro. My brother's wearing the same t-shirt, though you can't see that.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 27, 2014)

Awwww. So sweet. What happened to you?


----------



## Mouse (Mar 27, 2014)

springs said:


> Awwww. So sweet. What happened to you?



 I'm still sweet and lovely! I look horribly like my dad in that photo. Yuck.

Back to the fillums... I went to see the last TMNT film ("TMNT") with my bro and the ticket guy looked at me and said (about my brother), "Has he dragged you here to see it?" When in reality, it was the other way around. Stereotyping sexist arse. 

You know what depresses me? Boys and girls loved TMNT and it was perfectly fine and normal. Nowadays little girls are only allowed to like princess crap.


----------



## lauren$77 (Mar 27, 2014)

I had the TMNT transfer tattoos all over my arms when I was a kid.  Not so sure I would go to see the movie though - sort of moved past that stage.

My five year old daughter just loves the Disney princesses and all things pink...her personal choice...sorry mouse.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 27, 2014)

There are probably more adults who are into TMNT than kids nowadays. *shrugs*

And... I just posted a bit of a gender rant. But have removed it for my own sanity.


----------



## ratsy (Mar 27, 2014)

Mouse, i just watched the trailer today! Haha. Totally my generation...i have been obsessed with mashup tshirt websites and now have a fair share of tmnt goodies. I dont like how big the turtles are and they do look funky. But like u said..good or bad I will watch it..come on...its a freakin Tmnt movie


----------



## Mouse (Mar 27, 2014)

I was waiting for you to see this, ratsy! 

Yeah, I thought they looked too big too. I've gotten a bit more used to how they look now though. I mean, they kinda do look more turtle-like than they have done in other incarnations.


----------



## ratsy (Mar 27, 2014)

I may be the only man in the world to complain but I really cannot see Megan Fox as April either. I still want a movie with Krang, Bebob and Rocksteady but I guess that will never happen.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 27, 2014)

I wasn't massively fond of Megan Fox, but at least they've put her in the yellow! And I would _love_ to see Krang!


----------



## ratsy (Mar 27, 2014)

I love the shirt in the pic mouse..haha. I had a shirt and shorts matching turtles thing that im pretty sure was flourescent...arg. Hope no pics exist in that


----------



## Mouse (Mar 27, 2014)

Ha! Wasn't everything fluorescent back then?


----------



## Nick B (Apr 7, 2014)

My friends and I actualy played the tmnt roleplaying game, back in the mid/late eighties, most people were like 'what the hell is THAT?'


----------



## Bluebird (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm a big fan of the original movie and the cartoon, and still got toys from then, but I can't imagine this will be good in any way, especially since they've had so many writers on it. I think Megan Fox is a terrible decision too, pure marketing crap.


----------



## biodroid (Apr 13, 2014)

TMNT is the best ever cartoon. The movie looks good but my wife is no fan


----------



## Mouse (Feb 1, 2015)

Ok, so I've _finally _seen this. This is the first turtle film that I didn't see at the cinema.  And that's only because I was going to go with my bro, but then he double booked himself, and then neither of us got to see it. 

Anywho, just been chatting to @ratsy about it. I was expecting it to be awful, which is wasn't, but it as an uber-fan it frustrated the crap out of me. I actually quite liked the way the turtles looked, I got over the noses (couldn't get over Splinter's nose though, rats noses aren't like that!), wasn't massively keen on the lips, liked the shells and the 'clothes.' What I didn't like was Don's glasses (geek, therefore glasses *eye roll*) and Raphael's idiotic toothpick. I _hated_ what they did to Raphael in general. He was basically the Wolverine of the turtles. Anybody who's seen me talking about X-Men will know how much I hate Wolverine. I can't stand that sort of grumpy, super-strong, invincible type character. Why was he twice the size of the others too?

Also, it was 17 minutes before we actually got to _see_ the turtles. That was 17 minutes of Megan Fox. They might as well have renamed the film Megan Fox: The Movie. And they made the turtles April's _pets_! NO! Just... no, Michael Bay, why were you even allowed near this?

Speaking of Bay, lots of Transformer noises. Could've been watching The Transformers, but with turtles instead of Shia Whatsit.

Plus points: I still love Michelangelo. Fight scenes were pretty cool - especially Splinter vs Shredder. Good to see Vernon. 
Neg points, as well as the above ranting: the plot. I mean, the whole Shredder and the bad guy stuff was sub plot. The film was basically Megan Fox discovers turtles, tries to prove they're real, discovers they were her pets, saves the day. The end.

I've just seen that there's a TMNT 2 in production. With Michael Bay. Gah!


----------



## ratsy (Feb 1, 2015)

Maybe Vanilla ice will be in part 2 again...


----------



## Michael Colton (Feb 2, 2015)

I watched it purely for the nostalgia aspect. It is not my genre. It was worth one watch just for said nostalgia, but there was little in it actually worth watching for me besides bringing back memories.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 2, 2015)

ratsy said:


> Maybe Vanilla ice will be in part 2 again...



I read that Bebop and Rocksteady will be in it!


----------



## ratsy (Feb 2, 2015)

Mouse said:


> I read that Bebop and Rocksteady will be in it!



Now that will be interesting. I still want to see Krang in a movie


----------



## Mouse (Feb 2, 2015)

I doubt we'll get to see Krang.


----------



## ratsy (Feb 2, 2015)

You're probably right. He is a major character of the TMNT universe. I never understood why they had to shy away from any other dimension or space stuff. More interesting than some rich dude wanting to take of manhattan


----------



## Mouse (Feb 2, 2015)

In the new cartoon there's loads of Krangs, not just one, and the way they talk is hilarious. I'd love those versions of Krang in a film too.


----------



## ratsy (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah they are cool. With their robot dudes carrying them around. Little different then the old school one with the big, pink bald robot thingy


----------



## Mouse (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah but he was brilliant! And his voice...!


----------



## ratsy (Feb 2, 2015)

I loved his voice. I'm seriously thinking of buying the box set of the original series. It comes in a cool turtle van case! 

They are kind of bad, but in a good, nostalgic way. I'm collecting a whack of comic compilations of the turtles these days and really enjoying the different eras and takes on them.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 2, 2015)

I don't know if this was UK only, but there's a 25th Anniversary boxset of the original series on Amazon. I've not bought it yet, but it's on my wishlist!


----------



## Michael Colton (Feb 2, 2015)

Does anyone remember a 'make your own comic' video game way back in the nineties? I don't remember what it was called, but I made so many of my own TMNT comics with that game. They beat the crap out of Batman because they be the _TMNT._


----------



## Mouse (Feb 2, 2015)

No, but it sounds awesome.


----------



## ratsy (Feb 2, 2015)

No, never heard of that


----------



## Michael Colton (Feb 2, 2015)

It was great. You could put in onomatopoeia and everything, little dialogue or thought bubbles, power effects. I spend an absurd amount of time with that program.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 2, 2015)

Just as well you can't remember what it was, because I'd be on it way too much!


----------



## Michael Colton (Feb 2, 2015)

If it was mine I could go find it, but a friend had it. I used to skip my schoolwork and go to his house after his parents left for work and we would sit there all day arguing about who should win in certain fights.


----------

